# [MySQL] Datensicherheit / Datenschutz fürs Internet



## Snodri (6. Mai 2005)

Wie kann ich die MySQL Datenbank im Internet schützen so dass
a) trotzdem der Inhalt auf der Internetseite angezeigt wird
b) mir keine die DB verändern kann
c) keiner die Benutzer & Passwort auslesen kann

Danke.


----------



## cromox (6. Mai 2005)

Auf die DB kannst du nur mit einem User und dazugehörigem PW zugreifen, dein einziges Problem wird sein, wie die Scripte geschrieben sind, die auf die DB zugreifen, in denen auch User und PW stehen. An diesen Scripten musst du arbeiten und Sie so schreiben, dass sie nicht zur zerstörung oder Veränderung der DB beitragen.

MySQL selbst besitzt ja eine eigene Benutzerverwaltung, wenn du da nicht drinne stehst, kannst du an der DB auch nix machen.


----------



## Snodri (6. Mai 2005)

@cromox
aber wenn man rausbekommt, in welchem Verzeichnis die db ist - und offen - kann jeder alles ändern bzw. passwörter benutzen / ändern. Da nutzt dann auch keine Nutzerverwaltung.

Hier liegt mein Problem !


----------



## cromox (6. Mai 2005)

Hats du mehrere SSH User oder User direkt auf dem System? Ansonsten kommt man nicht an die Dateien, außer Sie liegen in einem Ordner, der vom www oder Intranet erreichbar ist.


----------



## Snodri (6. Mai 2005)

Struktur
- webseite alt
- cms-system
 Unterverzeichnis mysql db
- webseite neu


----------



## cromox (6. Mai 2005)

wie du hast deine Tabellendateien vom WWW aus sichtbar? 

Unsecure, aber sowas von. Du kannst den Speicherpfad der DB Dateien doch in der my.cnf ändern, dass würde ich schnellstmöglich tun, damit nur noch User diese Dateien sehen können, die auch einen richtigen Useraccount auf dem System haben


----------



## Snodri (9. Mai 2005)

@cromox
Der Schmarrn ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Das war ein "Profi" der die neuen Seiten macht. Hatte das Verzeichnis schon mal per htaccess geschützt ... er hat es wieder geöffnet. War daraufhin ganz schön 

Würde es gern so gestalten:
Webspace
- Statistikbereich
- Verzeichnis "Internet"
 Unterverzeichnis Homepage
- Datenbank

wobei nur das Verzeichnis "Internet" geöffnet ist. So besser ? 

Danke. Snodri


----------

